# I know what this board needs...



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

it needs some people to get blown the heck up!!!! I think i will take it upon myself to do a little of this tomorrow when the PO opens. Got 3 already put together and shall make some more up tonight.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree charles, too much bitching going on around here amidst a lot of speculation. I am going to sit back and see what happens when it happens, for now cigarlive is still my board. Go get em.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Charles...???? bombing??? This is a first!!! LOL...go get them bro!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh: Here we go again...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

DOZER said:


> :huh_oh: Here we go again...


That's what I was thinking Dozer...lol!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> That's what I was thinking Dozer...lol!


But this time i have a purpose... getting the mood here at CL back to having fun and getting blown up... that makes it a useful bombing ... ok so i am making crap up and I just like bombing.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> But this time i have a purpose... getting the mood here at CL back to having fun and getting blown up... that makes it a useful bombing ... ok so i am making crap up and I just like bombing.


I know man...i wish I was back in the states to send some out... it's hard sending stuff from here with customs.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> I know man...i wish I was back in the states to send some out... it's hard sending stuff from here with customs.


I will send a few extra to amke up for u not being here  I am that kinda guy:teacher:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for backing me up brother!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

please.... please don't throw me in the briar patch :eeek:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

There he goes, stirring the pot again!!!!!
I would advise digging a fox hole now......


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> But this time i have a purpose... getting the mood here at CL back to having fun and getting blown up... that makes it a useful bombing ... ok so i am making crap up and I just like bombing.


SWEET, what a nice guy!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

bombs away!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Here he goes again! No one is safe when Charles decides to bomb!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a little low on sticks but I'm going to order some this week. Then I'm gonna hit a noob or two. They need some slaps it the chops.:wazzapp: I think there's a veteran here that needs a little goose too.:biggrin:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Send it to the angry folks around here and maybe they will have a grin on their face.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> I'm a little low on sticks but I'm going to order some this week. Then I'm gonna hit a noob or two. They need some slaps it the chops.:wazzapp: I think there's a veteran here that needs a little goose too.:biggrin:


Be smart about what u do! Being as u r on my list for this week


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Awsome. My "Veteran" friend.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Go get them Charles.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Awsome. My "Veteran" friend.


LOL i am not a vet just a newb that likes to make alot of noise lmao i have only been a member i thing 4 or so months.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I ain't skeerd.:lol: I'm getting my big bunker back from my BIL. (The one in my Avatar) He's getting one like the one in the contest. I need more exotic wood now. Off to Woodworkers Source.:biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> LOL i am not a vet just a newb that likes to make alot of noise lmao i have only been a member i thing 4 or so months.


Vereran bomber, This calls for a double.:lol:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Vereran bomber, This calls for a double.:lol:


Is ur CL wish list up to date? I will check the the thread on here to see if u have posted one.


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, Blow 'em up!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Watch out, I can "build" bombs your ancestor will feel for generations.:lol: Here's an example. With a little bit of change in the size & shape, this could be a nice ash tray. In addition, I can get this extreme given the time.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

"Can't we all just get along?" :lol:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Get'em Charles!!I helped him against jondot.I'm safe:whoohoo:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookout


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Im not scared. I dont think charles would hit another SC brother!! Give em hell man!!


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Go git'em!!!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

Charles your so inspiring, I feel like I need to bomb some more peope as well.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Go get em Charles. But always look up, down, and around. LOL


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

<<<<<<<<<Not sayin Nuttin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just when I thought it was safe to take my helmet off,,,,


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Watch out, I can "build" bombs your ancestor will feel for generations.:lol: Here's an example. With a little bit of change in the size & shape, this could be a nice ash tray. In addition, I can get this extreme given the time.


those are nice Bill... do you do beer steins too? doesn't need to be too huge. maybe 16-20 oz? :dribble:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

If you don't mind drinking from a wooden cup.:lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

WTG Charles!! I find it the last couple days anyway a bid quiet here!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

get'em charles... maybe thats what everybody needs a good bombing run no time to bitch when taking cover


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> it needs some people to get blown the heck up!!!! I think i will take it upon myself to do a little of this tomorrow when the PO opens. Got 3 already put together and shall make some more up tonight.


Hang on to your hats boys and girls - sounds like Charles is at it again. I guess GCBAC didn't do the trick.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit! Here we go again....


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

DOZER said:


> :huh_oh: Here we go again...


does he ever slow down.:huh_oh:


----------



## rickcoak (Aug 8, 2008)

Back on the war path I see.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> it needs some people to get blown the heck up!!!! I think i will take it upon myself to do a little of this tomorrow when the PO opens. Got 3 already put together and shall make some more up tonight.


Charles - you have been blowing us up for quite awhile now. I can't imagine you doing more than you have.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I need to send this cigar to Charles


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

DOZER said:


> :huh_oh: Here we go again...


Exactly!!! Seems like he hasn't had a enough...


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Up to his old tricks again. I would say one day he'll learn, but I know better than that.


----------

